# Cyp. acuale



## suss16 (Apr 28, 2007)

After a couple of years I finally got these guys to bloom. Maybe next year the stems will be a little longer. They are all three growths now. More cyps. next week.


----------



## toddybear (Apr 28, 2007)

Our wild ones won't be open for over 2 months yet....seeing yours makes me look forward to the wild local ones.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 28, 2007)

Big time congrats on blooming those! They sure aren't easy, that's for sure.


----------



## Heather (Apr 28, 2007)

At least two weeks out here....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm out in Cutchogue right now....my acaules are coming up, about 2" high.....same size as my other cyps in NYC....I'd say its about 3-4 weeks before they bloom....They are always in bloom around Memorial day, while my pubescens in the city bloom in mid-May.....Take care, Eric


----------



## Marco (Apr 28, 2007)

nice cyp looks good


----------



## TADD (Apr 29, 2007)

Wonderful, Mine must not have survived


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice job. Did you leave the pots outside overwinter? Where are you located?


----------



## fundulopanchax (Apr 30, 2007)

Those look great! How do you cultivate them?

Congratulations!

Ron


----------



## suss16 (Apr 30, 2007)

I did leave the pots out all winter in a corner made by my fence. I planted them in a mix of peat moss and sand. Although my sprinkler system water (well) is not too bad 110 ppm and slightly below 7.0 ph - I put them in a shady spot (very little morning sun) and whatever rained on them was what irrigated them. I do have R/O if necessary. If you look in the background you can see my cyp cal that has been "potted" in the ground for 4 years now. I just repotted it last year and this year I have 4 growths and should have three blooms. I will post a pic later this week. I have another set of cyp cal planted directly in the ground in another part of my yard. They are 3 weeks behind the potted one and looks like 4 growths. I dug a trench 2 feet deep for that set and used the same soil mix as the potted ones.

BTW - I am in Norfolk, VA


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 1, 2007)

suss16 said:


> I did leave the pots out all winter in a corner made by my fence. I planted them in a mix of peat moss and sand. Although my sprinkler system water (well) is not too bad 110 ppm and slightly below 7.0 ph - I put them in a shady spot (very little morning sun) and whatever rained on them was what irrigated them. I do have R/O if necessary. If you look in the background you can see my cyp cal that has been "potted" in the ground for 4 years now. I just repotted it last year and this year I have 4 growths and should have three blooms. I will post a pic later this week. I have another set of cyp cal planted directly in the ground in another part of my yard. They are 3 weeks behind the potted one and looks like 4 growths. I dug a trench 2 feet deep for that set and used the same soil mix as the potted ones.
> 
> BTW - I am in Norfolk, VA



Very nicely done!

Ron


----------

